# تصنيع mini cnc



## vie.logic (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
نظرا للوقت المطول الذي يتطلبه صنع مكينة CNC و الذي قد يمتد لشهر .
حيث ان الناحية الميكانيكية تتطاب اغلب هذا الوقت على الرغم انها سهلة مقارنة مع تصنيع الدريف المحركات و ربطها بالحاسب .

نرجوا ممن قام بتصنيع مكينة cnc من قبل ان يفيدنا اناو من يريد التصنيع على فهم الخطوات 
واظن ان الناحية الميكانيكية يمكن اختزالها في هذا النمودج 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hlzs03bJD3E&feature=BFa&list=ULNpk50kdV94Q&lf=mfu_in_order 

فارجوا ممن يعلم يعين من لا يعلم فمن زكاة العلم تعليمه و العمل به
فجزى الله كل من افاد و استفاد في علم هنا او هناك 
و السلام


----------



## حسن-12 (29 يناير 2012)

باك الله فيك


----------

